# Thin, bendy fingernails



## Poseidon

Do you take any daily multivitamin? My nails used to be extremely flimsy and I could easily rip them with other finger nails or even just catch them on something and they'd tear or just flake apart. I started taking a generic multivitamin and my nails are twice as thick and just look healthier. My hair also grew much faster.


----------



## NorthernMama

I'd rather find out exactly what it is I need than take a multi-vitamin. I like to get my nutrients from real food if possible. I'm thinking that since biotin helps horses hooves, maybe that would be helpful to me, but if so, what food would have biotin in it?


----------



## DancingArabian

Sally Hansen sells some really good but cheaply priced nail hardener.

You could google the food question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux

I was led to believe that nail polish can be hard on nails and that it's better to leave them bare (not unlike barefoot trimming, eh?). I was also led to believe that it's more minerals (eg magnesium, calcium, etc) than vitamins that help the nails stay strong although all are important to the body. 

My nails have a tendency to be bendy as well and they grow fast too. I have the best success at keeping my nails a little longer (too long is not practical for me given my outdoorsy lifestyle) if I have them shaped in the half moon look (sorry I don't know the correct term) rather than straight across; also I use an emery board on them to keep the edges as smooth as possible so as not to snag things which can break them.


----------



## NorthernMama

Dancing, I have tried several brands of so-called nail hardeners, including Sally Hansen, but I have found that, as Chevaux posted, leaving them bare keeps them stronger. 

I don't want them long, that's for sure. I am out doing physical work too much as well to have to "worry about my nails". But I would like them just long enough that I can actually use them for something, like picking off tape, wrap, etc., and that I look presentable at my office job. Due to the type of employment I have, people look at my hands alot and it's kind of embarassing.

I have tried googling, but not much success there either. I look at the recommended vitamins and minerals and according to what I eat, I think I am getting enough. There are no telltale signs of deficiency in my nails (white spots, moons, ridges); my hair is lovely and strong. I just looked up biotin and it's available in nuts, which I eat, but maybe I'll take up putting some gelatin in my diet.

It's hard on the internet because many place equate soft with brittle and that is definitely not the case. Soft is bendy. Brittle is hard.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Saddlebag

Biotin aka vitamin B complex, same as horses. I was taking Stress vitamins, which is loaded with B plus C and Zinc, instead of sleeping pills. After about two months I began to notice an improvement in my nails.


----------



## SaddleUp158

My nails use to be like that and what I found helped the most was taking vitamin E.


----------



## NorthernMama

Thanks. I'm starting with the gelatin for now... Jell-O is in the 'fridge! I will try to eat my desert every day


----------



## EmilyJoy

Check out Dr. Mercola's website, http://www.mercola.com/ .I think he is geared toward healthy ways of beefing up your body. Worth a shot anyway.


----------



## WSArabians

Mine are the same. I'm constantly peeling them because they break or tear easily. Nail hardener I just chew off. 
I have guy hands lol


----------



## Missy May

Yes, however, I do not think it is safe to use: formaldehyde.


----------



## NorthernMama

WSA - I used to peel mine too! The baby oil seems to help with that for me. Also, frequent filing. Just one swipe a few times a week is enough.


----------



## WSArabians

I'm gonna try it! 
I can't do too much horsey stuff so they might have a chance! Lol


----------



## Spotted

Eat cheese!


----------

